# Looking for knitting group



## Can't sew (Jan 11, 2014)

I am looking for a knitting group on the IL side of the QCA. So far haven't found any. Our local Ben Franklin went out and the I can't seem to locate another group. Belong to one in FL for the winter and I really miss getting together with other knitters. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Check out local churches, even if it's not your flavour of religion; many have knitting groups whose members aren't likely to shun another knitter on that account. 

I found the group I'm in through a search on Craig's List in the 'free' section!

Start a group yourself! First locate a public area - food court or coffee shop with mobile chairs and tables - and make sure that a small group of knitters wouldn't be unwelcome. Then put up notices on local bulletin boards or in a local newspaper, and see if anyone bites. 

Good luck!


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

Try the local library. I just found one in Pittsfield that way.


----------



## sallymc98 (May 14, 2011)

Not sure where you're at but I'm in IL used to have one in Jacksonville but the store was closed.


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

What's QCA?


----------



## Can't sew (Jan 11, 2014)

QCA stands for 3 cities on the IL side of the Mississippi River which include the
Cities of Rock Island, Moline and East Moline. On the Iowa side it includes the 2 cities of Davenport and Bettendorf.


----------



## sallymc98 (May 14, 2011)

Brain dead for a moment there, quad cities, I was thinking Quincy area. A little far up for me, I'm down closer to Alton.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Any of you ladies near Danville, or Covington IN


----------



## sallymc98 (May 14, 2011)

No, I'm midway between Jacksonville & Jerseyville.


----------



## Can't sew (Jan 11, 2014)

No, I'm in East Moline IL.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome from Utah  I hope you find a group - I Loved Jessica-Jean's suggestions


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Have you tried Meet Up?


----------



## Can't sew (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry, never have heard of Meet Up.


----------



## iistok (Feb 14, 2011)

Arlington Heights Memorial Library

500 N Dunton Ave, Arlington Heights, IL 60004
(847) 392-0100
have a group meet on 1st Saturday monthly 

I think some of the KP members has meet there from time to time. I've there some time. is fun to meet a new friends to learn and gain. you are welcome to join us if is convenient for you to travel.

Ivy


----------



## Can't sew (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks Ivy, but I'm a 3 hour drive from you just a bit to far


----------

